# Taking Commisions, Needing some horse faces!



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't draw legs or a body yet... so for now, just expect me to draw the faces. If you really want a full body picture... well... I can try. I have only a few "decent" pictures I'm willing to show you. If I do Commisions, I'll work MUCH harder on them. Hope you enjoy the result. I'm not amazing yet... but I hope to get better, but first... I need some practice! So send me those horse pictures!

Some Examples: 

http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/scan0010-2.jpg
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/scan.jpg
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/scan0009-2.jpg (this was completely from my head, no reference was used... which is why it's so crappy)
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/Serbrider/scan0001-2.jpg

Everything's free... so please don't worry about pay!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

You can try Spider.

http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr007.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr001.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/spiderrr004.jpg

Here's a few more that you can try:
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/ello.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/apache.jpg
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p286/horsesarelife5/marydale horses/fred_eyes.jpg

Good Luck![/img]


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures! Do you want it in color or in black and white? I haven't tried color yet... but I outta start...

I'll probably either do the spotted horse face, or the one of spider with the ribbons in his mane...


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me! I'm just giving you practice.

The spotted horse is named Apache, and you can do either one.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks! I'll get to work on something tomorrow!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

ooo that would be sooo cool!! lol if u still have time, do u think u can draw Jiff?

thanks!!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure! I'll try! Do you happen to have any profile pictures of him? Because with that blaze, I think my eye will get all confuzzled, and I'll end up making him look distorted...

He's gorgeous though.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

well, you gotta start somewhere with the legs and body right?
so, you can try drawing Charmer if you want  

here is his head(thats his BFF B.G in the backround)









and i thought you could practice half of a horse body by using B.G's front half(left horse)









and then, heres Charmer's full body, sorry its not profile but he wouldnt stand still :roll:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

heres a picture of my old horse. id be willing to pay for the drawing if you could send it to me! here she is


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha yeah ill put a few more up!! lol thanks!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol that last pic was lik 6 years ago! haha but try those, and if u still need more ill give them to u!! haha i have tons!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

lol another one!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You could give my boy a try. Here's a few pics you can choose from...



















Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

So I've started Spider. I'll work on the others soon.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea! I can't wait to see the results! I'm excited!


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Umm... heh... I'm not completly certain you WANT to see the full results. The sketch was fine... but I decided to try coloring it... and... well...  

I'll scan it in and put it up though... But I made pretty spider look... well... yeah...


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh, I want to see it anyways. It's probably good.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

You can try Morgan!:

Morgan: his ear is cut off in the pic but you could fix it?


----------

